# JP Enterprise Muzzle  Break (AR15)



## Seajack (Mar 25, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with one of these? Would your recommend one?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you not see the flame comming out of that AR? I hope you don't mind having a ringing in your ears....LOL hell no I wouldn't buy it...


----------



## swordsman (Mar 26, 2011)

im using the "recoil eliminator" for ipsc rifle on my hk mr223 it works pretty good!
the biggest problem has been the re-fiting from 1/2x28tpi to M15x1 to fit the H&K muzzlethreat and how to use a counternut(?) on the short (12mm) thread.
on a match last year in the netherlands the recoil eliminator starts turning around my barrel :eek: cause the counternut was not really fixed on the recoil eliminator.
if you by it, and the threat fits your rifle, i think it is the best recoil eliminiating muzzle device you can get for money, except you are allowed to buy silencers, unfortunately here in germany its only 0,0003% who are lucky and get the licence for it


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 26, 2011)

JAB said:


> Did you not see the flame comming out of that AR? I hope you don't mind having a ringing in your ears....LOL hell no I wouldn't buy it...



*What ???  Huh ???.........................:eek:*


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Fuck clearing a room with someone on the same team using one of those.


----------



## mike_cos (Mar 27, 2011)

I Agree with Mac and JAB


----------



## swordsman (Mar 27, 2011)

ok, i agree. for tactical operations its a bit too much of a dragon.
for a single acting ipsc rifle shooter it works fine.
how about the JP bennie cooley tactical compensator -> http://www.jprifles.com/1.4.3_tre.php ?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 27, 2011)

swordsman said:


> ok, i agree. for tactical operations its a bit too much of a dragon.
> for a single acting ipsc rifle shooter it works fine.
> how about the JP bennie cooley tactical compensator -> http://www.jprifles.com/1.4.3_tre.php ?



If you are shooting comps and you’re looking for a break to drop recoil, then I can see the benefit. I use the YHM break for my comp AR 15, no muzzle rise and I think it cost me $45. Two things you can look to do, is adding weight to the weapon and reduce recoil through breaks, heavy buffers and body positioning.


----------



## AWP (Mar 28, 2011)

Seajack, what is your purpose for the rifle? Competition is different than a battle rifle.

I have an SJC Titan on my USPSA Limited gun and highly recommend them. JP's is solid, the Jerry Miculek comp is good, plus there's another which escapes me at the moment. My Titan is awesome but I wouldn't clear a room with a it.


----------



## Seajack (Apr 23, 2011)

Just competitions. Maybe varmint hunting, but that's the extent.

Sorry for the late reply, forgot about this since I haven't been able to shoot much.


----------



## AWP (Apr 23, 2011)

Competitions? The SJC Titan, the PRI MSTN QC Brake, the JP Tactical Brake, and the Battle Comp 1.0 or 1.5 would be my choices in no particular order with the BattleComp more "range" friendly because it doesn't have the wicked blast from the side that the others do.


----------

